# I am lookin for to buy a Klee kai, could someone help me find a breeder?



## Michael Gilmour (Feb 28, 2017)

I am looking to buy an Alaskan Klee kai, but can find a breeder.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Get in touch with your local or national AKK breed club, they'll be able to help but expect to wait


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Michael Gilmour said:


> I am looking to buy an Alaskan Klee kai, but can find a breeder.


If you are in the UK there are still very few breeders of Alaskan Klee Kai here. If you find one you will probably still have to wait until they have a litter planned.
The best place to make enquiries would be the breed club there is one in the UK

http://www.154075.mrsite.com/


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

There is a lovely lady called Elina Darling who breeds Klee Kai.
I know she is on Facebook. Might be worth dropping her a line.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Katalyst said:


> There is a lovely lady called Elina Darling who breeds Klee Kai.
> I know she is on Facebook. Might be worth dropping her a line.


I second Elina! Lovely lady cares deeply for her dogs

http://houseofkleekai.com/
https://www.facebook.com/houseofkleekai/


----------

